# Photo Contest



## miendo (May 15, 2007)

Photo Contest 
"La Vida En Chapala"
(LIFE IN CHAPALA) 

The theme this year is what life in Chapala means to you. It can be Mexican life or foreign life, it can be poor life or rich life, it can be the towns, the plazas or the neighborhood abarrotes or taverns. It can be the children or Huichol Indians or a donkey hauling cargo or even the lake...whatever you think symbolizes life in the municipality (which includes Ajijic, San Antonio, and Riberas del Pilar).

There are three categories: Professional, Amateur, and Student. Photographers can pick up entry forms and all the specifics at Quattro Gallery, Colon #9, Ajijic, 1/2 block down from the main plaza. Photos are due back to Quattro by February 1st

The Guadalajara Reporter will feature First Place winners (in each category) and their winning photos in a photo spread in the he newspaper. Further, all Winners and Honorable Mentions can exhibit (and sell) their photos at Quattro in March.

The entry forms can be downloaded on our site at Quattro Photography Ajijic in pdf format in English and Spanish, or they can be picked up at Quattro on Colon #9 in Ajijic between 10-1:30pm.

Winning photo will also be featured in a 2011 appointment calendar and also receive a t-shirt with their photo.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This is an annual contest, so feel free to submit your entries. If you happen to win, maybe we can get your photo to appear here as well. It might be a good excuse to visit Lake Chapala.
I know the link is unsolicited, but if you wish to submit an entry, you'll need it, so I'll let it stand for a while.


----------

